# Camcorder Voices or Crazy me!



## ngonza (Nov 8, 2012)

I will make this fast... I am still holding on to my husband and although its going on 1yr 4 mo separation..i wont let go1 I had so many chances make my heart free of him but something keeps me holding on and all the foolishness I delt with and still til this day I am holding on. I try to let go but there he is! and there we are! making up sex and holding on again to each other. I don't know wtf is wrong with me! How much more do I need as evidence. I guess I have to find out whom she is and if there is a She? Friday, Good Friday! I got in the shower put the camcorder on my armoire and closed the doors. In the shower I heard lots of banging around in the kitchen my place is tiny, studio, but kit is out side of bedroom and by living room. I know he hates noises and likes quietness when he visits, but this was wierd because it continued on and off. After, the shower he came in and said where is the SD card? I said i don't know! I came out of shower dried up . I said whats that racket noise he said i dont know, I said what? What where you doing? He said what..I went sat down, then I went to kit, found 2 nap with jizz it appreared to smell fresh and still wet i thought he washed his hands but then my stomach sank. I said what this? smell them He said wtf. I said you had a B***** here tell me! I got on my knees to smell him he hesistated and let me. It tasted clean. I was confused. I was pissed all hell broke and i told him its over! AGAIN! 
"THE CAMCORDER STORY" its recorded over the Shark Tank and lots of commercials also, very low background so i made out what i believe i heard..I AM NOT INSANE YET! 9:53 min. 
Starts here: 2:34 hEY Renaaa Rita __ mover 2:52 Door unlocks 3:11 Girl voice verylow 3:25 sm. giggle 3:30 banging noices 4:29 huhhuh noise 4:50 OW! something fell..4:59 Girl (No I dont!).5:22 huhuh girl moan quietly very quiet in back ... 5:23 Oh right there baby - him(xtrem low tone)5:54 banging 7:00 m mmm moaning 7:15 girl laugh giggle low, sucking noise faster uuuhhhhgggg....3 gags guh guh guh. The door opens sneaky very quiet i hear a ssssssssshhhhhhh.door locks. 
I am stupid . WOULD HE REALLY BRING SOMEONE in my apt while i was in the shower. HE denies it all and said "It's not me: nor he don't know what it is ... he left Sat am. & I am crazy to let him stay last night. I Know he knows or I am a lost case of a wife. I believe I let him feel as though she will always be there no matter what!


----------

